
Let’s Quit Fetishizing the Single-Family Home - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/05/opinion/california-single-family-housing.html
======
JohnFen
It doesn't help to call the desire for single-family homes "fetishizing".

The reality is that single-family homes are the most desirable way to live for
most people. It may not be sustainable, but it does make for a more enjoyable
life for the people living in them. That's not "fetishizing", that's trying to
live the best life possible.

It would be better to acknowledge that rather than being dismissive of it.

